# Global Television Cancels ALL Hunting Shows



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Got this email today from 'Canada in the Rough'. They also announced it on facebook. I encourage everyone to send an email, or 2, or 3, to Global via the email addresses shown in the email below.


*Global Television Cancels Hunting Shows from it's 2013 line-up

It is with great sadness that we announce the very unfortunate decision by Global Television/Shaw Media to cancel all hunting shows on Global and the Shaw affiliate networks.
Canada in the Rough™ has been airing for 8 years on Global Television and we've had a tremendous experience doing it. We want to thank all of you for your support throughout the years and as much as we hate to say goodbye, we have no choice. Canada in the Rough™, Canada's most-watched hunting show, will be pulled off Global Television after December 30, 2012.

Our hunting heritage is under constant attack by those who have forgotten that hunting is at the root of human existence and still the most valuable and effective tool in wildlife management.

If you wish to share your thoughts with Global regarding this decision, please email [email protected] as well as [email protected] and [email protected] or call 1-877-307-1999.

Please remember to enjoy the greatness of Canada and be proud of your hunting heritage.

Sincerely,
Keith Beasley, Paul Beasley & Kevin Beasley
Executive Producers*


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

That Sucks!!!


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

This is not good!! Something is going on here. The anti-hunters are ramping up a movement against us. Just last week, they got Melissa Bachman's facebook page taken down (she's a huntress, part of North American Hunter, has her own shows and youtube videos, etc.). They also got her pulled off a future show that was going to be aired by the NatGeo network. Now, it seems they have attacked and won against Global Television. This is ridiculous! We, as hunters, must stand up, petition, let our voice be heard! How far will they go to get us to stop hunting? Getting facebook pages and hunting shows pulled is just the beginning...when will they start lobbying Congress to make hunting illegal, or at the very least, strangled to the point where it's so difficult for us to get "qualified" that it takes the fun and honor out of it? We really need to do something. Even though i don't have that channel (I have Outdoor HD and Sportsman Channel), I'll still write an email to them to make my voice heard. I encourage everyone who reads this post to send an email in protest. If we don't, they will walk roughshod all over our heritage! This cannot be allowed!


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody who reads this post can copy and paste the follwing email and send it to the abovementioned email addresses at Global Television. We NEED to take care of our heritage! Feel free to add or remove whatever you like, but I think it's a pretty good email to send to them.

Greetings,


I was recently made aware of Global Television's decision to cancel all hunting programs from its 2013 lineup. This decision, no doubt, was brought about by pressure from anti-hunting groups to attempt to thwart the heritage of hunters all over this great nation. As a bowhunter myself, I find the hunting shows provided by Global Television, as well as Sportsman's Channel and Outdoor TV to be invaluable as educational programs, as well as entertainment. Recently, anti-hunter coalitions have had Melissa Bachman's Facebook page taken down, as well as lobbied to the channel NatGeo to remove her from an upcoming wilderness survival program, and have succeeded in doing so. I find this abhorrent in a country that claims to have free speech as one of its foremost freedoms. 

Please use this correspondence as a vote in favor of returning hunting shows to Global Television. The removal of these shows is a disgrace to our education about hunting, our free speech, and to our hunting heritage in this country. 


Most Sincerely,


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so disappointed in Global TV for cancelling hunting shows, especially Canada in the Rough from their network. CITR is by far one of the most tasteful and educational shows on tv. The Beasley brothers do not only promote safe hunting, and hunter education, they promote tourism across the country. Luckily I subscribe to WildTV, which fortunately still airs CITR. 

Canada was founded on fishing, hunting and trapping! It's so sad that some people are so ignorant to the fact of where their meat comes from, when they pick up their perfectly packaged beef, chicken or pork at the grocery store. 

I can't believe Global is letting a bunch of tree-hugging idiots in the 416 area code pick and choose our programming. Can someone please tell me why Family Guy, The Simpsons and other pointless junk is appropriate for tv, but educational hunting shows are not?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I have already sent in my emails of protest. And I will do what I can to adjust my programming on my satelite tv account to try to get rid of Global. 

Please make sure you send in your emails and make your voice heard!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's what I sent to all three emails provided by the Beasley brothers in their email. Feel free to copy and paste and use it. We have to let our voices be heard on this!!!

I cannot begin to explain how disappointed I am with global/shaw for the cancellation of all hunting shows. It has upset me for years just to see the 'may not be suitable for younger viewers' disclaimer before the shows. This is exactly what younger viewers NEED to be watching. They need to be reminded of what it's like OUTSIDE. In nature. Away from the video games and computers.
The liberal, vegan, tree hugging, anti-hunting activist, city dwelling, uninformed, white collar crowd has once again influenced a network to hide a strong, spiritual, wonderful part of our Canadian heritage and tradition. I for one, along with many others, will do everything in my power to boycott Global Tv and Shaw until this decision has been reversed. 

Thanks,
A proud outdoorsman, conservationist, and stuart of mother nature.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Done, and done.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Sad news, I guess I will no longer watch Global television. The show was very well done and tasteful, I am not sure how this can get pulled while teenagers are whatching Jersey shore. The future of the world is looking bleak.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I did not even know what jersey Shore was until I went back to school last year. OMFG is all I can say! (I learned that too!!!)

What a waste of time that is. 

Good luck the the Beasley Brothers. Hope this gets turned around.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Email sent with much disgust!!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just heard that putting the words "meeting" or "follow up" in the subject/title line of your email, will help bypass their junk mail filter


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

More info

http://www.cdnshootingsports.org/2012/09/enews_20120904.html


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Email sent. 
Pulling quality, educational shows such as Canada in the Rough or any hunting show just proves once again the country is being take over by ***holes. I'm guessing the higher echelon of Global TV never got lucky in the Moose draw this year again pulled the plug in anger.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

If i stated all i had to say about our Province of Ontario and what our Country has become since that Trudeau fella.I Would be banned,It just shows how pathetic are country has become in all aspects of life,Hunting is just one of them...Grizz


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Sent to all 3 emails 

And I agree Grizz.... Proud to be Canadian? Maybe - Proud to be from Ontario? Not any more!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL agreed!



Maxtor said:


> Proud to be Canadian? Maybe - Proud to be from Ontario? Not any more!


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*here is a copy of my email to Global tv*


"Hi Folks

I just got word that Global has cancelled Canada in the Rough.

This is very unfortunate. As man who enjoys both the outdoors and competitive archery I very much enjoyed watching Canada in the Rough. On the days I can not get out into the woods my Son,Daughter and myself would watch the Beasley brothers travel and hunt in both local and far off places. Both my kids looking forward to the days where Dad could take them on the same adventures. My wife often commented on how some of the hunting scenarios on the show reminded her of hunting with her dad in newfoundland.
I do not know the reasons why the show was cancelled but I imagine that it has much to do with the Sanitized world our population lives in and the opinion of those who think that meat comes from the store and animals should all have names.
As for my family we will continue to watch programs such as Canada in the Rough. We just won't be watching those shows on Global. In fact that was the only program we watched on Global. For us it back to Wild T.V.
Sincerely
Dave McQuaker"


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Email sent to Global Media voicing my disappointment.
Keep the shows coming gentlemen and will have to watch them on WildTV.


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Global not owned by Shaw.
I moved from Shaw Cable because they did not carry Wild TV.
Something to think about.
Lionel


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

This reminds me of the spring bear hunt cancellation that caught us all by suprise. How did this get by without groups like OFHA not knowing.Looks like we have no watchdogs out there at all.
Guess they want all the city people to believe all meat and fish products come from trees with no gory details involved.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I guess your right Charles.
These special interest groups who are applying the pressure I guess believe that beef and chicken is all cut and packaged for them at the grocery store. They should take a tour of Canada Packers or Maple Lodge Farms.
Another sad day for our Hunting and Fishing Heritage in Canada.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

crkelly said:


> This reminds me of the spring bear hunt cancellation that caught us all by suprise. How did this get by without groups like OFHA not knowing.Looks like we have no watchdogs out there at all.
> Guess they want all the city people to believe all meat and fish products come from trees with no gory details involved.


OFHA's show "Angler and Hunter Television" also falls into the group of cancelled shows. Yet OFHA has not yet created a "call for action" on this. I hope they don't just skirt out of this like they did with the cancellation of the spring bear hunt. I would like to see them fight this rather then just keep sending me letters asking for more money.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

roughneck1 said:


> OFHA's show "Angler and Hunter Television" also falls into the group of cancelled shows. Yet OFHA has not yet created a "call for action" on this. I hope they don't just skirt out of this like they did with the cancellation of the spring bear hunt. I would like to see them fight this rather then just keep sending me letters asking for more money.


OFAH has indeed sent Global/Shaw an email regarding the canceellations. It was just updated on their facebook page a few hours ago.

http://www.ofah.org/news/OFAH-letter-shaw-media

I can't justify spending the money on an entire satellite package to get wild tv with a bunch of other stuff Im not gonna watch. Looks like its youtube or nothing for me.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

There is only one way to hurt Global and Shaw networks and that is to boycott 
all the companies that advertise on their channels. We should start a 
list of what ads run on Global and boycott their products. So in turn, the
companies will pull advertising from them. We must get our wives and girlfriends involved by boycotting womens' products. We must hurt them in their pocket
book.
just my thoughts


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

email sent,

"I cannot begin to explain how disappointed I am with global/shaw for the cancellation of all hunting shows, why you would choose to take a piece of canadian heritage out of your programming at a minimum disserves an explanation, You have just lost a viewer global/shaw."


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

timmer90 said:


> There is only one way to hurt Global and Shaw networks and that is to boycott
> all the companies that advertise on their channels. We should start a
> list of what ads run on Global and boycott their products. So in turn, the
> companies will pull advertising from them. We must get our wives and girlfriends involved by boycotting womens' products. We must hurt them in their pocket
> ...



Shaw & Global's Sponsors E-Mail Address's

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected],[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Please take a minute and sign this petition.
Thanks

http://www.change.org/petitions/glo...k&utm_source=share_petition&utm_term=28136925


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I just remembered that my MP introduced a bill to create a national hunting,fishing and trapping day. Bill C-261, so if a federal government member deemed it important enough to have a day to recognize it, its important enought to be shown on public television


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

He beat me to it but here it is again!!

http://www.change.org/petitions/glo...&utm_source=share_petition&utm_term=28186526#


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

Letter I wrote to Global and petition contribution.

I grew up on the morals, ethics and responsible use of our natural resources and what it means to provide for your family and have a spiritual connection to the land. I incorporated this into my career as a Game Warden with the province of Nova Scotia and made a oath to protect the compromise of our honoured heritage. The greatest most enlightened and real people I've had the joy of meeting have been involved in hunting and fishing. Our outdoor people seem to hold community, family and respect close to their hearts. I now have a young child who I want to instill the values I've learned and fill her heart with the joys that hunting and fishing can bring such as it did for me. My conscious tells me that I cannot let someone who has the blackened heart to so selfishly take this joy and these values from my family based on ideals that come from no science, no moral substance and only personal agendas. How dare they force me to defend how I rase my daughter and have her question the values I've instilled in her. I believe at 5 years old she has had more exposure to the realities of life and a better understanding of her world then the people trying to take it from her. I have shed tears over this.
This controlling attitude the anti's have to push their ideas on my children is comparable to attacks against religious beliefs and sexual orientation, I truly cannot see the difference. They are attacking productive people of society... It's bullying and should be stopped at the highest levels. As far as Global take a look at your programming and tell me with an clear conscious that you can even compare responsible programming such as Canada In The Rough to some of the junk I would be ashamed as a parent to let my daughter watch or myself for that matter. I personally know the Beasley Brothers and they are hard working, god fairing people who are committed to their families and community. Huh, they must have been brought up on the values of hunting and fishing. I will no longer tune into Global as they have turned their back on what is right.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Forgot to state in my last post...Thats what happens when you Vote Liberal and let a Piece of Garbage like Dalton McGuinty run our province into the ground....Hey Torontonians,Vote Smart next time and Dont Vote Liberal....


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

I recall a study or survey saying that since e-mails are so easy to reproduce, they carry very little weight. Pen to Paper, tho ... that sends a big message. It would be well worth sending some of those letters to Global/Shaw advertisers too.


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope everyone is still pissing off shaw/global about this crap


----------

